# Lubrication for ball bearings?



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello there And happy new year everybody! I have been making some new laser cut trucks for my Nord Neil Rose coaches and a couple of scratch built ones, I have installed Accucraft trucks on my Lw PRR coaches and I am currently converting my J & M CIWLT Pullmans to ball bearings. So all of a sudden a good part of my stock of cars is going to be equipped with ball bearings. I was wondering what type of lubricant to use on these, knowing that my line is ground level (however on a concrete base). As most lubricant become sticky after a while and can do more harm by clinging to small dirt and abrasive residue. I don't usually run in wet weather, but sometimes when a summer downpour surpises you, it can happen.
Just wondering if any one out on the forum has any expertise on this and especially people who have experienced this. 
Best to all!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

step 1, carbon steel, stainless steel, or hybrid?

(races and balls).

stainless or stainless hybrid, whatever you want, light oil would be my choice 

carbon, they are going to rust unless you pretty much grease them and then periodically "wash them out" with solvent and re-lube... not crazy about grease, but oil won't keep them from rusting.

My experience is with about 4 different brands of ball bearing trucks. Very little rain, but high humidity at night.

Greg


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Also if they are sealed you probably don't need to do much. If you brush the dirt off of them that should be all you need.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Definitely, but I only saw sealed bearings attempted once for G scale, the seal friction was too high and people did not like them.

None of the LGB, Aristo, AML, or Train-Li ones are sealed.

Greg


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used sealed bearings on several locomotives and cars and am very happy with the results. A lot less drag than sleeve bearings.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

that's cool... I guess they would be somewhere between shielded bearings and the sleeve bearings in friction on our rolling stock.

Where did you find sealed bearings small enough for rolling stock?

Greg


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy all my bearings from: Avid RC. They have a great selection of type and quality and are very reasonably priced. Good just for reference when designing a project.

Larry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, I've heard of them, makes sense, R/C cars need sealed bearings.

I'll look to see what I can find... I don't need the free rolling characteristics of non-sealed BB, but the absence of mainentance sounds great.

hmm... have you used the sealed, or the revolution sealed? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine from VXB.com. I just checked and they are still there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm. having trouble on the Avid site... I have found shielded bearings, but no sealed ones... I'll email them... maybe they don't describe this so that it can be found in search

Greg


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience on this subject all. I have been using plain or nylon bearings since 35 years but only got into using ball bearings since a year or two and was worried that lubrication could collect more dirt and abrasive material tan it would help, especially on non sealed bearings. Since this all bearings I am buying will be sealed. That is what I was really worried about.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So far, having a hard finding "sealed" bearings, but I have found "shielded" ones.

sealed means a "rubber" seal that contacts the shaft or inner race.

I think many people mistake shielded bearings, where there is a metal "cover" but there is still a gap where moisture and dirt can get into.

Your car uses sealed bearings on axles, transmission output shafts, etc.

The Avid site has shielded bearings and even a section on how to clean and lubricate them.

Again, I'm looking for sealed bearings, for zero maintenance.

Greg


----------

